# Another E.howard Series Iii



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is another E.Howard series III from my collection it is one my earliest one's ,15 jewel,KW,18 size or N as the Howard co called it,Serial no 8752 made between 1861 to 1871.Also called the model 1862-N movement.And if you look were you put the key to wind it and set the time you will see one of the cups missing it don't harm the watch.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow!!! Respect!!!

The 3rd series of Howards movements were the best!!!

Andreas


----------

